# present project



## chuck rhoades (Jul 13, 2007)

Ive been working on the Snow engine since the article start in "Home Shop Machinist. I'm going to try and start it tomorrow.


----------



## Ralph (Jul 14, 2007)

OK Chuck, we're waiting !!!!! Hope you got your engine started and its running good. Maybe we'll get to see some video of it. Sure looks pretty.
 Ralph


----------



## chuck rhoades (Jul 15, 2007)

I got it to run for a few seconds. It's going to take some fine tuning to get it to run right. Sure sounded good.


----------



## Ralph (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS on gettin her runnin !!!! I'm sure it'll run as good as it looks. Hope you get a chance to shoot some video of it.
                               Ralph


----------



## Rookie machinist (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice looking project man.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 15, 2007)

That's an amazing looking engine!
I'd love to see it running.
Great work!!!!


----------



## chuck rhoades (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's the video

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4305437398253075476


----------



## m_kilde (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Chuck


Man oh Man this is just a great engine, I too have the article from HSM, but I haven't got the guts to begin such project.

Your showoff has inspired me and I believe I'm a little closer to have a go.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 17, 2007)

That IS home machining artistry!
Sweet Engine to say the least!


----------



## Ralph (Jul 17, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL just plain BEAUTIFUL


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thats excellent, it sounds good.


----------



## nkalbrr (Jul 19, 2007)

That was great.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 22, 2007)

Here is the video embeded here on the forum.

<embed src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-4305437398253075476&hl=en" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480"></embed>


----------



## loggerhogger (Jul 30, 2007)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!! I can't wait to get my shop set back up so i can get started on building one of those myself!! Beautiful job!


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 30, 2007)

Man-o-man, that is a great job, Chuck!


----------



## bronson (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats one nice engine congrats


----------



## chuck foster (Jan 6, 2008)

does any on have the plans for this snow engine or know were to get them?

i would like to start building one, it looks like a big project but when it is done it will have been worth the effort.

mr rhoades:
        you have one very very nice looking engine and it runs very nice as well.
how many hours do you think you have in this engine and are there any problems with the drawings? 

thanks
     chuck foster


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 6, 2008)

The Snow was in the Home Shop Machinist magazine. I don't recall the issues (multi-part series), but you could look it up. Amazing model, really.

There is a Yahoo Group for people building them: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Snowtandemengine/

Best,

BW


----------



## Mcgyver (Jan 6, 2008)

Chuck, that looks great and runs well, great work!


----------



## cfellows (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a video of the fullsize engine:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcjt0uQDbxw&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcjt0uQDbxw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## joe d (Jan 6, 2008)

The plans are in the Nov/Dec 2006, Jan/Feb 07, Mar/Apr 07, and May/Jun 07 issues of HSM. I've been amassing stock and parts for a while, started on the cylinder assy's when I was waiting for castings for the vertical single that I'm half-way through. Shelved it for a bit now that I have my castings in hand.. (too many projects? Nah.)

Cheers, Joe


----------



## wareagle (Jan 6, 2008)

Chuck, very well done! Great looking engine!! And such a smooth runner. Wow!

The Snow is an amazing engine. This is one that is in the cue for another day. I need to refine my skills a bit more before I dive into this project. Seeing the video makes me want to jump right in!


----------



## Jadecy (Jan 6, 2008)

All I need now is one of those little bowing emoticons. This is the best we have ere right now   You guys are killing me! There are about a million projects I would like to do and you folks keep adding more!!!! Beautiful engine. I saw and read the articles. I saw one at the NAMES show last year but didn't get to see it run. Loved the video! 

Maybe I'll get to that one some day.


----------

